# The Secret Life of the Dog (BBC)



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBCp74FNQYA&feature=related

I watch some of these documentaries, and it amazes what scientists used to think about dogs (and I'm sure some still do), and I always have to think that those scientists never really lived with a dog....


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

I had never seen this before. Part 4 and 5 was more than enlightning. Breeding aggression out of a dog actully changes the color of them. Amazing.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

that was very interesting. I just watched all segments.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

And in conclusion, we need dogs just as much as they need us. Who on this forum didn't know that? Watched all six segments. Recommend it to everyone here. Genetics have always intriged me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I got distracted and had to watch them all too.


I thought the experiment of putting the wild foxes with the tame mothers was pretty amazing, and also raising the wolf cub. Oh, and the left-sided face reading...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Fascinating, I watched the entire program, and sent it on to friends...... thank you for posting!

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it's right sided face reading (ie human face is more expressive on the right) & left sided viewing by the dogs ?????


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AltoI think it's right sided face reading (ie human face is more expressive on the right) & left sided viewing by the dogs ?????


ugh, yes you are right! I guess I am directionally challenged


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Extremely interesting, I have send this too my doggy friends as well.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

had trouble getting to other segments-somehow got diverted to people psychology.anyone got link to other segments?At least the dogs involved in research seemed to be treated well.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That was great, thanks Lisa.

Here are the links to all parts
Part 1 
Part 2
Part 3 
Part 4 
Part 5 
Part 6


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for doing that Qyn. I noticed the links were kinda messed up too!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

My pleasure, Lisa.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks qyn-great series just finished part 3.thought the idea that dogs are speaking a language humans understand great!I absolutely interpret my dog speak-really wonder how good I would be with unknown dog.Thanks again.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

That was awesome!








And now it is much too late for me, so I'm taking my broken nose and my pack to bed.








I want a fox!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The segment with the foxes in Siberia was extremely interesting based on what it told the researchers - but I have to say the thought of all those critters living their lives in cages, without any chance of any time out for exercise or play (at least this wasn't indicated) is disturbing, and is the one of the things I hate about animal "experiments". OK we learn something, but at what price for the animals? 

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Dang, it's been removed, and only people in the UK can watch it at BBC.


----------

